# In Need of Appraisal for 40 Antique Bicycles



## Psychle5 (Jan 3, 2022)

I need to find the values of about 40 antique bicycles located in Southern Pennsylvania. Someone who really "knows their stuff". Dates of bikes range from early 1900s - 1960s. Compensation will be provided. Located near York, PA.


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2022)

Photos would help.


----------



## vincev (Jan 3, 2022)

Are you buying or selling.Can make a big difference.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2022)

Are you wanting someone to do an in-person appraisal? You might want to post a few pics or at least provide a general description and we could at least let you know if it’s worth it. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 3, 2022)

Psychle5 said:


> I need to find the values of about 40 antique bicycles located in Southern Pennsylvania. Someone who really "knows their stuff". Dates of bikes range from early 1900s - 1960s. Compensation will be provided. Located near York, PA.



I am currently at my house in Hershey and maybe able to assist.  Please feel free to call me at: 717-554-2176.  I also sent you a private message, click the small envelope on the top right of the toolbar.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 4, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am currently at my house in Hershey and maybe able to assist.  Please feel free to call me at: 717-554-2176.  I also sent you a private message, click the small envelope on the top right of the toolbar.



i would be there in a second if I also lived 45 minutes away
good for you to offer your help!

@Psychle5, @New Mexico Brant is your man, chance of a life time for both collectors to meet up!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 4, 2022)

Here you go
all straight bars on the frame skinny tires TOC  = $1000
all straight bars on frame balloon tire '30s          =$800
curvy bars on the frame ballon tire '40/'50          =$600
any of those with a tank add                        $200/$600
Anything with 1 3/4 or 1.75  tires '60s                 =$250

Glad I could help out now post some pics and get to selling hahahaha


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 4, 2022)

You joined the Cabe yesterday, welcome from NW,PA Pictures will tell the story and help promote some sales.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 4, 2022)

If you are looking for a real appraisal - the kind where you have a written report at the end and that you would use for valuation purposes in an estate or probate type of setting, go with an in-person one rather than online if you can get it. Brant is knowledgeable about many varieties of old bikes.


----------



## TRM (Jan 4, 2022)

Brant is your man. Lucky for you that he's close by!


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 4, 2022)

He knows the $50 junk to the $15K treasure. He also knows the best way to liquidate them. You can research his knowledge here on the Cabe.


----------



## stezell (Jan 4, 2022)

He's also a good guy on top of all of his knowledge, he's a good friend. 
Sean


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 5, 2022)

I will also give the nod to Brant


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2022)

…and poof he’s gone!


----------



## the tinker (Jan 5, 2022)

I need?    Values?  We aint got no values.  We don't have to waste our time giving you no stinken values. How about some pictures. How about "Please." Better yet , "Pretty please."


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 5, 2022)

Interesting the OP signed up, spent 30 minutes on the forum and then hasn’t returned since then. 🧐  Maybe a higher power got to him first...


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 5, 2022)

The new members show up and within minutes of joining the Cabe they want values, hijack threads, solicit sales. I guess you can't expect them all to read the rules. Maybe the other sites they are on don't have rules or platform etiquette. That's what makes the Cabe a well oiled machine. They post once or twice and never to be heard from again.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2022)

I bought awl the gentlemuns bacycles fo fody dollas!


----------



## catfish (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 6, 2022)

I guess some folks think that our senior members are just sitting around waiting to help someone who is not only clueless.. but has no interest in being apart of the c.a.b.e. Family of enthusiasts! I’m proud to be apart and would never just USE… the centuries of knowledge held within the hallowed walls found here! Bill kinda pissed in bama!


----------



## kreika (Jan 6, 2022)

Let’s remember people are busy. This individual may come back but trash talking them really doesn’t get The Cabe or it’s members any closer to a cool score. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2022)

Trust me I understand being busy but when a member personally reaches out and provides you his contact information and you ghost that’s rude. At least have the common courtesy to respond. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 6, 2022)

looks like he left before the first comment was posted. maybe he got hit by a truck.


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 6, 2022)

Bill in Bama said:


> I guess some folks think that our senior members are just sitting around waiting to help someone who is not only clueless.. but has no interest in being apart of the c.a.b.e. Family of enthusiasts! I’m proud to be apart and would never just USE… the centuries of knowledge held within the hallowed walls found here! Bill kinda pissed in bama!




Could I get an eyeroll..........


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 6, 2022)

kreika said:


> Let’s remember people are busy. This individual may come back but trash talking them really doesn’t get The Cabe or it’s members any closer to a cool score. Just my 2 cents.



True that! 🤔


----------



## catfish (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 6, 2022)

I thought my estimates were spot on, he must be using them as we speak.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 6, 2022)

Best way to do it post individual pictures of each bike with a letter next to it or a number and you'll get an idea after all the comments that way you take the guesswork out of one person and then everybody puts in there two cents worth


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 6, 2022)

All he needed was a link to Copake Auctions, possibly someone contacted him from his information and he learned what he needed. No reason to take it personnal, .


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> All he needed was a link to Copake Auctions, possibly someone contacted him from his information and he learned what he needed. No reason to take it personnal, .



I don’t think Copake would be very useful for the purpose of appraisals. First you would have to know exactly what you have. Secondly many of the auction results from past years are not indicative of current market conditions. V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Jan 6, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1543260







So why'd you post a photo of a kitten bashing a daisy?


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm starting to think this was a teaser post just to get everyone excited, going on 4 pages and not a peep.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 6, 2022)

I think it shows value , across a wide range of time, I did not get excited. I have appraised for many years for public -  private collections,, museum and insurance settements


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 6, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1543260




I love to roll my eyes when people post motherhood and apple pie B.S. Can I promote that here. What we really need is some good old 'we are but caretakers' drivel.......... They're just bicycles.


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2022)

Waste of time, delete please!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 9, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> looks like he left before the first comment was posted. maybe he got hit by a truck.



Or maybe a "Bicyclist with knobby tires on his Fat tired bike"..


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jan 11, 2022)

Bicycle Heaven in Pittsburg . Craig Morrow  might be a good one to help you out.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 11, 2022)

More than likely the guy figures he has something so he's just questioning everybody on the planet and then it'll end up in some auction house someplace obscure and nobody gets any of it and he loses money..or keeps them..lol


----------



## tacochris (Jan 11, 2022)

....for the record, any time someone has come to me with the every allusive "pile-o-old-bicycles" nail biter narrative, 98% of the time its been a pile of sears and huffy road-bikes, pile of 60's girls bikes or in some cases, a literal pile of bikes that aren't even remotely old.  I might still go look at the bikes but I never go with any kind of hope...haha
Jaded from doing this so long I guess....


----------



## tacochris (Jan 11, 2022)

Perfect example just happened:

Few weeks ago my buddy who does mobile blasting told me he saw a "pile of rusty old bikes" behind a customers shop.  I got kind of excited but didnt get my hopes up until pictures.
He just sent me pictures and I cant say Im surprised at all and not even let down because I trust that SO little.  This is normally the case....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 11, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Perfect example just happened:
> 
> Few weeks ago my buddy who does mobile blasting told me he saw a "pile of rusty old bikes" behind a customers shop.  I got kind of excited but didnt get my hopes up until pictures.
> He just sent me pictures and I cant say Im surprised at all and not even let down because I trust that SO little.  This is normally the case....
> ...



Right down your ally, no really send those right down the ally.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 11, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Right down your ally, no really send those right down the ally.



No offense to the people who love those types of bikes but I wouldn't take those for free.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 11, 2022)

I have that same yellow Schwinn right out in my shed I love the color.  It is the wife's and whenever we are out someone always comments on it. It rides incredibly nice. Ill take the Gulotta reflector on the front of it.


----------

